# CA sticking to "non-stick" bushings



## thawkins87 (Dec 19, 2017)

I recently changed to a new brand of CA and it has been working well, with 1 exception. The "non-stick" bushings I purchased from Rockler are continually cementing themselves to the blanks. Last night I ended up having to cut part of the bushing off to remove it... Has anyone else ever experienced this? I noticed Rockler no longer carries their "non-stick" bushings on their website, perhaps because others are having this problem? Or is the Titebond CA glue I got some form of crazy mutated super glue that can't be stopped by mere mortals??

Scratching my head on this one...


----------



## JohnU (Dec 19, 2017)

I use non stick delrin bushings all the time and the glue sticks to them but it builds up and peels off easily.  I usually grab the bushings with a pair of pliers and slowly pull down and pop them off the ends of the blank.  I use a razor blade and slide it along the top end of the blank along the tube hole to remove the excess glue and I drop the bushings in a small pill bottle of acetone over night and they come out like new the next day.  Hope this helps.  Good Luck!


----------



## leehljp (Dec 19, 2017)

Understand that "Sticking to non-stick" is relative. I too, used to get CA to stick to delrin and other non-stick things, but as thawkins said, it will peel off or scrape off. It sounded like to me that some CA may have leaked down inside the tube between the bushing and the tube. In most cases with non-stick, it is not that it sticks necessarily to the bushings but rather formed a pocket that prevented the non-stick from coming out.

 I think those new to pen turning may be taking our "non-stick" mantra too literally in their expectations. When compared to steel bushings, brass tubes and wood/resin, - Delrin and other non-stick are real easy in comparison, but not so simple that discretion in adding CA is not needed.

Even the most careful pen turners got bushings stuck before. But with non-stick bushings, that is not a concession to being free in building up CA on and over the bushings, so we still need to be careful with this. With non-stick bushings, light buildup of CA and even heavier buildups come off rather easy as compared to the steel bushings. 

Even with non-stick, I would score the CA with a razor knife at the edge of the bushings before trying to separate them.


BTW, I personally don't usually finish a pen with the bushings on it anymore.


----------



## mecompco (Dec 19, 2017)

I made myself some, and noted that, yes, CA still sticks to them. Dispensed with them and now I simply apply CA with the blank between centers (with a coating of wax on the centers if I remember). Blanks seldom stick and the CA is fairly easily removed with acetone and a razor knife and/or steel wool.


----------



## randyrls (Dec 19, 2017)

I dunk my delrin bushings and CA glue tips into Acetone in a quart METAL paint can.  After a few hours, they come out clean and ready to reuse.   Don't get the acetone on your skin if possible.  Use forceps, pliers, or long tweezers for extraction.  Seal the can afterward.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Dec 19, 2017)

You can wax the non stick bushing and see if it makes it any easier. Wax works pretty good n metal bushing and if you can get it to stay on the non stick it should be even better.


----------



## TattooedTurner (Dec 19, 2017)

leehljp said:


> ...BTW, I personally don't usually finish a pen with the bushings on it anymore.



Listen to this guy. Trust me.


----------



## Woodchipper (Dec 20, 2017)

*Bushings*

I use nylon or some sort of white plastic instead of bushings.  Quality dial calipers are a must. too.


----------



## jcm71 (Dec 20, 2017)

One contributing factor not addressed yet is that you may be applying too much CA per coat, and/or  not letting the CA cure enough between coats.  My technique is to apply a small drop of CA on a nitrile glove finger tip and rub it rapidly back and forth until the CA just begins to grab the glove.  Rinse, repeat as necessary.  On those times when one or both delrin bushings do stick to the blank, I knock them out with a transfer punch, with no damage to the blank, save having to trim the excess CA.


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Dec 20, 2017)

I do all my sanding and finishing between centers without any bushings.

Les


----------



## Herb G (Dec 20, 2017)

A blast of Teflon spray will keep anything from sticking to the plastic bushings.


----------



## JPW062 (Dec 23, 2017)

dry silicone spray would probably work as well.

It isn't so much they don't stick at all as they don't touch the wood as much.  The mostly touch the tube and maybe a little wood that doesn't show.  A little damage there is an easy fix.


----------

